# Weekly Competition 2015-22



## Mike Hughey (May 26, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 U' R2 U F' U2
*2. *F2 U2 F U2 R' U2 R2 F R'
*3. *R2 F U R F2 R U2
*4. *R2 F' R' U F' U R2 F2
*5. *R U2 F U' F U' R

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 F R2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U' L B' D' U B R' B' U2 L R'
*2. *F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 D R F' D' F L' B R
*3. *F' D B2 R' F2 B' U B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 R L D2 F2 R' F2 R
*4. *U2 B2 D2 U2 R' U2 R D2 B2 D2 R D' B2 L B' R' D2 L' B D2 R2
*5. *B R' F2 L F D' F2 U' F' R' F2 B2 L' D2 R U2 L' D2 F2 L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *U Fw2 D' R' B Rw' R' D2 Rw R F2 L Rw2 B2 L' Fw' L2 Rw R2 B' L2 B2 Fw2 F' R Uw' U R2 F Rw Fw D R Uw' B Fw' F2 L D' Fw2
*2. *B2 U' B2 F2 Uw U' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' Fw' R' Uw2 R Fw U2 Fw2 F2 R2 Uw U F' D Uw' U' R U B' Uw2 F2 R Fw' R' Fw2 L R2 Uw' B2 U2 Rw2
*3. *L' U R Uw2 U' F2 L2 Rw' R2 B2 Fw2 D' F R2 B' Rw Fw' F2 U B' F' D' L' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' F2 Rw2 R2 B' F2 D2 Rw2 R' Fw' F' D2 Uw L' D2
*4. *Uw2 L' Rw' R2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 D L D2 B2 F2 D F' D' L2 Uw2 F' Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw' D2 Uw U' R Fw' Uw' U2 R B R2 Uw' U' L2 Rw2 R2 Uw' R
*5. *Fw R' U B2 Uw2 Rw2 B F Uw' B2 Rw2 D' Uw' U2 R' Fw' F2 D2 Uw2 L Rw' D' R D Rw2 R2 F2 D Uw' F' Uw' Fw L2 F2 U2 R B2 Fw2 F D2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw' Lw' Rw Uw U L B Fw' Rw2 Uw U2 Lw' R2 Fw2 Uw' Lw' R D' B' Fw2 L' Lw R2 Fw Lw R' D2 Dw U2 Lw2 Bw L2 Uw' Lw2 Rw B U2 L Rw Bw Rw' R Dw2 Uw2 B R D2 Dw Uw Lw R2 Uw' L2 D' U Bw F' L Rw U2
*2. *U' Fw' U2 Bw' Lw' Dw' F2 Lw2 Rw Uw Bw Rw' D2 Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Uw' Lw' Dw2 R D2 Uw2 U Fw' F2 Dw F Rw U Lw2 R2 B2 L' Dw2 R2 D F Lw Uw' Bw2 L' R' U Bw Fw' F2 D' Uw' L2 Rw R' Bw' R' Fw2 F U Fw Dw' R2 Uw
*3. *Lw R' Uw Rw2 Dw' R2 Fw Uw B' Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw' L' Fw2 L R Bw2 D U Rw2 Dw B2 Fw2 Rw' U' Rw2 R' Bw' F2 Dw' Fw2 Uw' U2 R' Dw F2 U B L2 Fw F R Uw2 U' Bw F2 D' Dw' Rw Dw U L' Bw Lw2 Rw' R F2 Uw'
*4. *F2 Rw D U2 Lw' Rw2 Uw Rw Dw2 Bw R' Bw D2 Rw2 Dw' Bw2 D' U2 L' R2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 B2 F Dw U' F2 Lw' B D2 Rw2 Uw Lw' Uw B F2 U2 Bw' D U' B' Bw2 Dw' Fw Lw' Fw2 D' L2 B D Bw' U2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw' Bw2 Dw' Lw2 B
*5. *Bw Fw2 L' R Fw' F2 D2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw R' Bw2 U Bw U' Bw2 Fw Uw' B Bw' D Lw' U L2 Lw2 Fw2 D Uw2 Rw' Dw2 U L2 Rw Uw Rw Fw2 U L Rw2 B' Lw2 Bw2 F2 Dw Uw' B Bw2 Fw' Lw' B Dw2 B' D' R2 B2 U2 Rw Dw2 Uw Rw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D2 U B' 2F2 R D 2D2 B 2F' F' 2R B 2B' F R 2F D U 3F L' 2R2 2D' 2F' 2L R2 2U' 2B F2 R' 2U2 2F2 2D L 3R' R 3F' D L2 2R2 3U2 2L 3F2 2F' 2D2 2F L2 B 2L' B2 U L 2R2 R' U L' 3U 2U U2 2R' B' 2F2 D 2D R 2B 2U 3R B' 3F F
*2. *3R2 3U' B' D L' F 2D R' 2D' L 3R2 2R2 D' 2L' 3R2 R' B2 R B 2D' 3F2 2F2 F U2 2F2 2U2 2F F 2R 2B2 U2 L2 R2 D2 2F R2 2B' 3F' 2D2 2U' 2R' 2F 2L2 D 3U 3F' 2F 3R2 2U B 3F2 F 2R 2D' 3U2 3R2 R2 2B F2 3R' 2B 3F2 3U U' 2L2 B2 2F2 2L2 2U2 U'
*3. *L' 2R 2U2 B' 3R2 2F L' 2B2 3U U' R' 2U2 U 2R2 2B' 2D 3U 2B2 3U' B 2L2 2U 2R' R' 2F' 3U' 2B' 3F2 D 3U2 2F2 L 2D' 3R' D 2F' D2 3F' U B' 2B2 2F F 2U2 2F' D 2B 2F2 U2 3F' L 2R' 3F 2F2 2D2 3U L2 2R2 D2 B U2 2L 2U' 3R' 2R 3U 3R' 2R' U' R'
*4. *2D' 2U2 R2 D2 2R2 2B' 2U' 2L2 U 2R D2 2L' 2D' 2U2 U R B2 2F R 2F' L' D2 2F' 2L2 2D' B2 3F 2F2 F2 R2 D 3U2 2L2 3R' 2R' 3F F' D2 2F' 2R2 2U' 2B2 2L 2R' D2 2D' 3U 2R2 3U' 2B2 2F2 2L' F2 3R' D 2D2 3U U2 3F D B2 3F D' 2L' 3R B L' 2L' 3R' 2R'
*5. *U' 2L2 D2 2R R' D2 R 2U' 2B 3F2 3R 2F2 L' 2R' B' 2R' 2U' B 2L 3U2 3F' F D2 2U 2L2 D F' U2 2R' F' 3R2 2D2 L 2D2 B 2F 2R2 U' L' 2U' 3F' F 3R2 2B 3U L' 3U 2U2 U' R2 U2 3R2 R 2B' 2F2 3U 2U2 U' L2 2L R 2B' 2F' 2R2 B2 3U2 2U U' 3R2 R

*7x7x7*
*1. *3F' 2R' 3B' 3U' 2U2 2L 2B2 2D U 2L' R2 3U2 U' B 2B2 D' 2L' 2R2 2D 3B 3U U2 2R' R 2D2 3U' 2U 2R2 3F2 3L B2 3R D 2D2 3R' 2B' 3L 3R 2U B F2 3R 3F2 2F F' 3U' R' 3B' 3R' D 3U' 2R' 2B' 3F F' 3U' 2U 2B' U2 2B 3B' 3U' 2R B 3F' D' 3B2 2F2 L' 2D 3L R2 U 2B' 2R 2F 3L' R' F2 3L 3U F2 3U' R' B 3U' B' 2F' 2D 2L2 2B2 3U 2U 2R D' B 3B2 2D' 3F' F2
*2. *2F2 3U2 B2 3R' 2D2 2B2 3F2 3D U2 B2 2L 2F2 U2 3F2 2F 2L2 D2 B' 3U F 2D' 3R 3U2 2R2 3D 3U' 2F2 F 3U2 3B D2 2F 2D2 3U' 2L 3R' 2R' 2U2 3F 2D B2 3B2 F2 L' 2U 2B2 F2 R' 3B2 2U L 3L2 B 2D' 3D 3R 2R B 2F 2D 3U U2 R 2F 2D2 L R2 B' 3R 2F' 2D' 2F2 3D2 B F' 3D' R 2U' 3F L 2L' 3R 2B 3R' 3F' 2F 2R' D2 B' D2 2F2 2U' 3L' R 2F F' 2R2 2D2 3D 3U'
*3. *2D2 2L2 3L2 3D2 3U' 2U' B' 2B' 3R' R 2D2 U2 2F2 U' B' 3R 3F2 F R' 3U' L 3U 2R2 3F' F U' 3L 3U' 2R 3F' 3L' R2 D2 2D 3R 3U 3B' 2F 2U F' 2D' 2R 2D' B' 3F U 3F D2 2U' 3F' L 3L 3U2 2U' U' 2R' 3U2 L2 2L2 F' 2R' B2 2B F2 3L2 R2 3B2 2D2 3R' 3D 3B2 2L2 2B 2L' 3B' 3U' B2 2F2 L' 3R' 2R R2 U R 3D' 2L' 2U' 3F2 3U' R2 3D2 2U 3B2 F2 2D' 3D L' 3F2 2F' 2R'
*4. *3B2 3L' 3R 3D L' 2F' 3L U' 3B2 2U' L 3L2 2R2 F2 2D 3D' 2U' U' 3B2 2U 2L F2 2L2 2B2 D2 B' 3D' 3U2 U2 B2 3B' 2L2 3U U2 3R2 F' 3U2 2B' U' 3R2 2D' 3U' 2R2 3U 2U B 3L2 U L' R2 3B 2L2 3R2 3D 2F' 2U2 2R F2 2R D 2R' D' 3F' 2D U2 3B 3F' L2 3U 2U2 3R' 2U B 2F' 2D 3U F 2L2 2U 3L 3B2 2D' 3F' D2 2U' B 2F' U' 3F2 2F 2U' 2L 2D 2U U' 3B' 2R2 3D' R' B
*5. *3D' 3L2 3B2 U2 3R2 3F' R' 2D2 2U2 U2 2F' 3U 2U' 2B 3B' F2 3U B' D 3D 2L' B 2L 2D2 2R' F 3R2 B' F' 2U2 2R' 2B2 3F 3R' D' 2B U F R' 3U2 2B F2 3L2 3U U' 2F F 3U2 B2 3F L' 3L 3R 2R 2U' 2R2 D2 3L R 2D' 2U 3F F' D2 3B2 2F2 F 2R2 2D2 L2 D2 2U' U2 3B 3U' 2B' R2 3D2 F' 2U' 3R 2U' L2 2B 2D B2 2B' 2L' D2 R 2B2 2D2 3D 3U2 3B R 2F2 2R2 2U' B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F2 U R F' U2 R2 F' U'
*2. *R F U2 F' U2 R U F' U'
*3. *F' U' R F' R F R2 U F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F2 U' R' D' F D2 R B L2 D2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2
*2. *B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L' U2 L' B2 L2 R F L B D F U F' U L2 R
*3. *D2 L2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 R' B' R2 U B' D' R2 B' R F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 B' Rw2 Uw2 B L R2 D2 Fw2 L Rw B R2 Uw2 U' L' Rw2 B Fw' Uw2 U' Fw D Uw' L Uw2 B' D F' Uw2 L' Fw U' L2 R Uw2 Rw D R2 Fw2
*2. *D Uw' B D2 B2 R2 F' Uw Fw2 U R' F' L D' Fw2 Rw Fw' D' L' F' L2 Rw2 R2 U' F' Uw' L2 F2 Rw' Uw' U' Rw2 R U Fw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Fw D2
*3. *F' R' Uw2 U2 B Rw2 R2 B2 Fw R' Fw F2 L2 R2 Uw2 R U Fw2 D2 Uw B' L D' Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 B2 D2 F Rw' R2 D' F2 Rw2 R' B D2 B2 F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D Dw' F Lw2 Rw' Bw2 Fw L B Bw' Fw' U Rw2 Fw2 L2 Uw B L' Rw2 Uw Fw D' Bw L Lw2 Rw Bw' Dw R2 D2 L' D Bw Fw2 F' Dw' B' Lw' Bw Uw U2 F' Rw' F' R F Uw Rw' Fw2 Dw' L' Bw2 R' Bw' Lw2 R2 Dw L' D2
*2. *Uw2 Rw2 B L2 Bw2 R2 Uw Lw Rw R2 Dw Lw' U2 Lw2 R' Uw' U2 L2 D2 Uw2 U' R2 Uw L2 Bw Uw B' Lw' U B2 F' Lw' R Bw2 R Uw' L' B' Lw Bw' U' Bw Dw' Lw2 Bw2 L' Bw2 F R' Bw2 F2 R' D' Dw Lw2 F' D' Lw' B2 Bw2
*3. *Lw' D' L2 D' U' F Lw D B2 Bw2 Uw2 Fw Lw D Rw' R2 Dw U R2 Dw U Fw' U R2 Fw2 D' Lw' Bw Dw F' R Fw' Uw' Fw' Uw2 Bw' L' U' L2 Bw F' Dw' Fw2 D' U' Rw2 B2 U2 Bw2 Fw2 R' D Rw2 Dw2 L Bw Uw' Fw D' B2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U2 F2 2L2 D 2D' 3U2 2U2 L' 2U2 2B D' 3U2 2L' 3R2 R 3F2 2L D' 3R 2R R' 2D 3U 2U' F' R' 2B 3F2 2F D' 3U U' 3R' D2 2U2 3R' 2F 2R 3F' D2 3U 2L D 2R' 2B2 2F 2U' 2F2 2L2 3R 3U2 2F' 3R D' B 2R 3U' B2 2B 3F' F' L R 3U 3F2 R B' 2F' F2 3R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L 2B' 2U' 3F 3L 3B2 L' 2L 2R2 D' 3L 2R2 3F2 D2 2B 2L2 3U 2L' 3L' 2U' U' B 3F F 3R' 2F U2 2L 2D2 2F' 3L 2B L2 R' 2D U' 2B2 3B L2 U' 3L' 3R' 2B 2D' 2B 3F' 2F 2D 3U2 3L 2U 2R2 B L2 3R2 3B' 2L2 3R' U R 2U2 2B2 3U2 R' 3D' 3L' R 3B2 2L2 3L' 2F' 2U2 B' 3F2 D' 3B 2F U' 2L 2F' 3L' 3D' L R2 2D U 2B2 D L2 U 2L' 2D U' 3B 2L2 2F2 D B' 3L' 2U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 L' F2 D U2 L' D' R2 F2
*2. *L2 F2 D2 R' D2 L U2 F2 R' B2 D' U F D' U2 L B' F2 L2 R
*3. *U2 L2 D' L2 F2 D U' L2 F2 U R' F U2 B R F' U R2 D' F'
*4. *B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 U2 B' R D' L' B' L' U2 L' U F'
*5. *B2 U2 R L' U' B' L D' B' R F B2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U R2 D2 F2
*6. *U' B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 F L B2 R2 B2 U' B' R' F' D2
*7. *B' D2 U2 F R2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' B R D2 F' L B2 D' F2 D
*8. *U B2 U' B2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 B L' U2 L U' R' D' L' B F
*9. *B' L2 U2 B' F2 D2 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 R F R2 B D L' U'
*10. *D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D2 L B L F R' F' L' D F2 U2
*11. *L' B2 D R2 D2 B U2 F2 L U2 F' L2 F' B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B
*12. *R2 L' D' B' L2 U2 B D B' U2 D2 B2 R' B2 R U2 D2 R' F2 R'
*13. *R' L' D2 B' R' D R' F2 L F U2 R2 L2 B' L2 U2 B D2 F' D2
*14. *U2 L2 R2 B D2 F U2 F R2 U2 B' R D B2 F L U' F' D F' L'
*15. *D' R' B L' U' B' U B D' F' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U R2 B2 U R2 D
*16. *L' F2 R2 U' B2 R' F B R2 D' F' L2 F' R2 F U2 F D2 B L2 D2
*17. *D2 F2 U F2 D' B2 U R2 D F2 U' L D2 B' U L F' D2 B2 D R
*18. *B D2 F' R2 B2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U L2 D L2 B L' B L2 R
*19. *L R2 D2 L B2 L F2 R' B2 L D2 B' D' L2 D L2 U' R' U2 B'
*20. *B2 L B2 U2 R2 F2 L D2 F2 L' B2 U' L2 F' D L B2 D R' D' R2
*21. *R' U2 B L' D' F U D B2 R U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2
*22. *L B L' B' D L2 U2 R U' B R2 D R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2
*23. *D' F2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 R F' D B L U' R B D' L2
*24. *L2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D' F D L D' U' R' B' D' L2 F
*25. *R' D2 F R B U D' F2 B2 R' F2 B U2 D2 F' U2 R2 L2 F'
*26. *B2 L' F2 R2 F2 L' B2 D2 L' R D B R' U' F U L' R D U
*27. *D2 F R2 B' F2 L2 R2 D2 F' R2 B' U' B2 F' L U' B L' D L R'
*28. *L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 U' L D' B2 D2 L' B F L D R'
*29. *F2 R' D2 F2 R F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B' U' F2 D2 B' U F D' R2
*30. *U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 D' R2 U' F L' F2 D U L2 R U' R2 U'
*31. *U R2 D R2 U L2 D F2 U F2 R2 B R U F' D L' B' D' F2 L2
*32. *R2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 B' D F' U R F U2 B' D U2 L2
*33. *U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 R U2 F U' R2 F' D' U' B L'
*34. *D F2 D' B2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 D' R B2 D' F U L2 U' L' R B D'
*35. *F U2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D L U2 R B' D U2 B2 D' F'
*36. *R2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 R U2 B2 R D2 B D R F' U2 B' R' U B2 R
*37. *B' L' U2 L' F' D L' B R' L2 F' D2 F R2 D2 F U2 L2 B2
*38. *U F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F' D' U B2 D2 U2 L' D L' R'
*39. *B' L2 B' U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 R2 U' B L' R' D' B' U2 L2 R' D2
*40. *B2 R D' R' D' F L' D B L' F2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 L U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 R' F' D L2 B' R' B2 L D' U' B
*2. *L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U' L2 D F2 U R' U B2 R B2 F' R B F U
*3. *R2 F' R2 B D2 B D2 B2 D2 U2 F' U F' R2 U2 R' D B U R U2
*4. *B2 F U2 F' R2 B U2 L2 R2 U2 F' D' B R2 U' L D2 B' U2 F' U
*5. *D' B2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 B R' F2 D' F R2 F2 L' D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' D2 L U R2 F' U D2 L' U' F B' D2 R2 L2 F L2 B' D2 B' R2
*2. *U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 B L D' B2 R' U L2 B' D' L B D
*3. *L' B2 R F2 L2 D2 L U2 R B2 L B U' L D2 U L D B2 U2 R2
*4. *U2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R U' L2 R2 F' L2 F' L B2 D2
*5. *L' U2 R B2 L D2 R' B2 L2 D2 U2 F' D' F' L' U2 L' U R' F' U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R F2 D2 L D2 L2 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 F D R F' D2 U R B F R'
*2. *R F' R B2 U' L B2 U B R' F2 B2 D F2 B2 R2 U' D2 B2 L2 U
*3. *U B' L2 F U' R' U' R2 U' B' D' B2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D L2
*4. *L2 D F2 D B2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 U2 L D2 U' F D' R' D2 U2 L'
*5. *B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 B' D2 B2 L B' U' F U R2 D2 L' F U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L F2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F' R B U R U2 L' U F2 D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R F U2 R' F U' R2 U'
*3. *D2 R' B2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R' F' U R' B' L' U F D2 F' D
*4. *B' D Fw L2 F R D Uw2 U R F' Uw' B F' U2 B2 L2 Fw L2 R2 B' F L' R2 B2 R' F Rw2 U Fw F Rw B D' Fw D2 Uw L' U' R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' F R' U2 R U2 R' F
*3. *F2 D' B U2 L U2 D' F' U' R' U2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D F2 L2
*4. *Uw2 L2 U' L' Uw B' Rw2 R Uw' R2 B' F2 L' R D F U' B' F' Rw' B2 F' Rw U2 F' R2 F' R2 F' Uw' Rw2 R2 Fw Rw2 B F' Uw U' L' Rw2
*5. *B' Dw' Fw F2 L' Fw Uw' Bw' F' R' D' L2 Bw Fw2 L Fw2 Lw R Dw2 F' L2 F D' Dw' Uw' L' Lw R' Dw Fw Uw Fw2 Uw' L2 U Lw2 R' Bw' L' F' Dw2 Lw2 Uw Lw F2 U Lw' Dw' U B' Uw' L2 U' L' Uw' L Dw Lw2 R2 Bw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=5 / dUdU u=5,d=-5 / ddUU u=3,d=-3 / UdUd u=-4,d=-2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-1 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=3 / dUdU u=-2,d=0 / ddUU u=1,d=-5 / UdUd u=-3,d=3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=0 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=1 / dUdU u=-1,d=4 / ddUU u=2,d=-5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-3 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=-3,d=2 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=1,d=-1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=5 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=6,d=-3 / ddUU u=6,d=-3 / UdUd u=6,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-3 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' L B' R' U B' R l' r
*2. *L' R' L B' L B R' r b
*3. *U' L R' B U' R B' R L' l' b' u
*4. *R' U' B L' U' B U L' l r' u
*5. *R L B' R U' R U' B l' r' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(3, -1) / (-2, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 6)
*2. *(4, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 4) / (0, -2)
*3. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 2)
*4. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (4, -2) / (2, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -3) /
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, 2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *U R' L' U L U' R D' L' D' U'
*2. *R' L' R D L' D R' D R' D' U'
*3. *U' R' L R L' R' D R' U' D' U'
*4. *R U' L' D U' D' L D U' D' U'
*5. *L' R D' R D' L R' D' U' D' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 26, 2015)

2x2 : (5.85), 5.48, 4.59, 4.73, (4.46) = 4.93
3x3 : 15.85, 14.08, (13.77), (17.36), 15.17 = 15.03
4x4 : 51.56, 54.12, 51.63, (48.96), (1:04.35) = 52.44
5x5 : (2:04.92), 1:47.95, (1:31.58), 1:42.38, 1:39.30 = 1:43.21
6x6 : 2:57.53, 3:03.88, 2:55.57, (2:45.97), (3:13.71) = 2:58.99
7x7 : (4:28.36), 4:18.89, 4:26.20, (4:16.63), 4:27.49 = 4:24.19
2x2 BLD : 44.52, 43.10, DNF = 43.10
3x3 BLD : 2:30.80, DNF (3:47.52), 2:00.06 = 2:00.06
OH : (31.06), 35.70, 39.88, 34.20, (48.83) = 36.59
MTS : (1:19.68), (42.24), 49.49, 45.10, 53.25 = 49.28
2-4 relay : 1:20.36 
2-5 relay : 3:21.61
Megaminx : (1:43.10), 1:37.56, (1:30.30), 1:40.14, 1:36.58 = 1:38.09
Pyraminx : (3.91), 5.39, 6.42, (7.23), 6.08 = 5.97
Square-1 : 1:07.54, (36.31), 55.38, (1:17.15), 48.82 = 57.25
Skewb : 7.75, 8.99, 11.90, (6.57), (12.40)= 9.55


----------



## pyr14 (May 26, 2015)

clock: 13.78, 16.16, 12.11, 12.50, 13.81 (ao5 = 13.36) 0.01 off 1337  finally got a rubik's clock, lingao was bad.
pyraminx: 7.23, 3.01, 5.65, 7.31, 5.86 (ao5 = 6.25) main event for me
2x2: 6.64+, 3.98, 4.46, 3.65, 3.09 (ao5 = 4.03)
3x3: 22.46, 24.08, 23.28, 18.58, 20.35 (ao5 = 22.03)
skewb: 11.30, 22.51, 12.66, 14.24, 20.66 (ao5 = 15.85)
4x4 : 1:16.50, 1:24.13, 1:30.84, 1:27.09, 1:11.74 (ao5 = 1:22.57)
megaminx: 2:43.36, 3:10.27, 3:38.43, 4:37.50, 3:04.40 (ao5 = 3:17.70)


----------



## JianhanC (May 26, 2015)

megaminx: 1:13.57, 1:17.53, 1:26.09, 1:34.05, 1:22.86 = 1:22.16


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 28, 2015)

222: 6.22, 5.72, (6.92), (5.01), 5.34 = 5.76
333: (21.34), (13.32), 18.26, 16.74, 18.78 = 17.94
444: 1:21.38, (1:27.89), (1:06.15), 1:21.46, 1:25.32 = 1:22.72
555: 2:02.29, 2:01.99, (2:00.79), 2:11.04, (2:21.35) = 2:05.11
666: 4:28.58, 4:40.05, (4:50.10), (3:57.44), 4:36.29 = 4:34.97
777: (7:29.11), 6:34.40, 6:26.03, 6:10.82, (5:59.41), = 6:23.57
Mega: 4:37.04, (5:02.14), 3:47.86, 3:14.38, (2:58.52) = 3:53.10
Pyra: 12.29, (6.67), (17.50), 13.08, 12.25 = 12.54
Skewb: 14.84, 13.74, (16.13), (9.63), 13.37 = 13.98
2-4: 1:40.16
2-5: 3:44.89


----------



## Dene (May 30, 2015)

*3x3:* 16.54, (18.04), (13.85), 16.43, 16.27 = 16.41
*4x4:* (59.52), 55.82, (54.65), 56.06, 57.69 = 56.52
*5x5:* (1:37.11), 1:40.16, (1:42.97), 1:37.29, 1:38.46 = 1:38.65
*6x6:* 3:01.95, (2:40.99), (3:25.64), 2:56.59, 3:15.45 = 3:04.66
*7x7:* 4:36.20, (4:18.94), 4:39.63, 4:26.17, (4:59.56) = 4:34.00
*OH:* (32.99), 31.16, 28.76, (26.30), 30.30 = 30.07
*Megaminx:* 2:09.21, 2:03.07, (1:47.93), (2:23.36), 2:14.71 = 2:09.00


----------



## MarcelP (May 30, 2015)

*3X3X3: * (22.46) 20.06 (18.80) 20.20 19.08 =* 19.78*


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 31, 2015)

3x3x3: (28.87), 28.52, 25.11, (18.83), 25.17 = 26.27
2x2x2: (5.09), 5.48, 8.18, (9.05), 5.75 = 6.47
Pyraminx: (14.40), 14.91, 15.49, 23.73, (40.23) = 18.05
2-4 Relay: 2:38.02
2-5 Relay: 6:33.91


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 2, 2015)

Done while waiting for next contest
*2-4 relay:* 2:51.33
*4x4: * 2:09.31, 2:02.14, 2:05.24, 2:00.04, 2:11.29
*Megaminx: * 8:47.55, dns ,dns, dns, dns
*MTS: * DNF, 
*Multi: 11/13 = 9 *in 56:30 (memo 40:20)
One were three corners off and on one cube I slipped and almost dropped it and lost orientation.


----------



## rollerking321 (Jun 2, 2015)

*3x3x3 With Feet* : 4:58.98, (DNF), (4:54.62), 4:55.89, 5:57.74 = 5:17.53

*3x3x3* : (19.42), 12.75, 14.20, (10.61), 12.52 = 13.16

*3X3 One Handed* : 20.91, 22.21, 26.59, (20.04), (30.47) = 23.24

*4x4x4* : 54.10, 56.60, (1:01.98), 57.93, (46.98) = 56.21

*Square-1* : 25.33, 26.98, (22.80), (29.11), 24.38 = 25.56


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 3, 2015)

OK, results then: congratulations to bacyril, Cale and ichcubegern

*2x2x2*(21)

 1.45 Coolster01
 2.30 AustinReed
 2.70 asiahyoo1997
 3.36 giorgi
 3.74 Tx789
 4.03 pyr14
 4.11 ichcubegern
 4.15 Wilhelm
 4.93 bacyril
 5.02 Cale S
 5.08 jaysammey777
 5.76 Ordway Persyn
 6.36 LostGent
 6.47 PurpleBanana
 6.55 CyanSandwich
 7.05 Schmidt
 7.11 h2f
 7.56 Kenneth Svendson
 7.69 ickathu
 8.78 1davey29
 15.48 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(29)

 8.97 asiahyoo1997
 9.33 AustinReed
 11.16 Iggy
 11.99 giorgi
 12.26 Wilhelm
 12.26 Sessinator
 13.10 typeman5
 13.16 rollerking321
 14.10 ichcubegern
 15.03 bacyril
 16.41 Dene
 16.83 Tx789
 16.98 jaysammey777
 17.81 Cale S
 17.93 Ordway Persyn
 17.99 CyanSandwich
 18.44 Kenneth Svendson
 18.50 ickathu
 19.32 Perff
 19.78 MarcelP
 21.29 LostGent
 22.03 pyr14
 22.54 cubefanatic
 22.59 Schmidt
 22.78 h2f
 26.27 PurpleBanana
 26.55 Bubbagrub
 34.32 1davey29
 41.47 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(19)

 38.54 asiahyoo1997
 42.46 AustinReed
 47.24 Wilhelm
 51.06 ichcubegern
 52.44 bacyril
 56.21 rollerking321
 56.52 Dene
 56.83 Cale S
 1:08.51 jaysammey777
 1:13.89 ickathu
 1:15.24 Kenneth Svendson
 1:22.57 pyr14
 1:22.72 Ordway Persyn
 1:26.63 h2f
 1:26.91 LostGent
 1:32.06 Schmidt
 1:38.33 CyanSandwich
 2:05.56 MatsBergsten
 2:34.16 1davey29
*5x5x5*(12)

 1:04.00 asiahyoo1997
 1:29.33 AustinReed
 1:33.82 ichcubegern
 1:38.64 Dene
 1:43.21 bacyril
 2:01.06 Cale S
 2:05.11 Ordway Persyn
 2:11.99 jaysammey777
 2:42.01 Kenneth Svendson
 3:03.81 CyanSandwich
 3:30.43 h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:58.99 bacyril
 3:04.66 Dene
 4:34.97 Ordway Persyn
 5:28.99 Kenneth Svendson
10:03.10 CyanSandwich
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:24.19 bacyril
 4:34.00 Dene
 4:42.68 AustinReed
 6:23.75 Ordway Persyn
 8:33.30 Kenneth Svendson
*3x3 one handed*(14)

 16.40 asiahyoo1997
 20.63 giorgi
 23.24 rollerking321
 24.56 ichcubegern
 30.07 Dene
 31.88 Sessinator
 34.92 Tx789
 36.21 jaysammey777
 36.59 bacyril
 37.37 Kenneth Svendson
 50.18 h2f
 52.10 Bubbagrub
 59.59 CyanSandwich
 1:03.68 Cale S
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:20.64 Kenneth Svendson
 2:08.13 Cale S
 5:17.54 rollerking321
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(7)

 11.79 AustinReed
 16.27 Cale S
 34.57 h2f
 35.45 MatsBergsten
 43.10 bacyril
 47.52 ichcubegern
 54.45 Wilhelm
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 37.36 Cale S
 40.06 Sessinator
 1:53.55 MatsBergsten
 2:00.06 bacyril
 2:02.52 h2f
 2:53.26 AustinReed
 3:00.24 Wilhelm
 DNF ichcubegern
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 2:48.76 Cale S
16:23.56 h2f
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 6:07.47 Cale S
13:17.35 MatsBergsten
 DNF CyanSandwich
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

11/13 (56:30)  MatsBergsten
10/12 (32:33)  mycube
3/5 (34:00)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 49.28 bacyril
 53.98 jaysammey777
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(9)

 1:07.94 Wilhelm
 1:13.33 ichcubegern
 1:20.36 bacyril
 1:31.71 jaysammey777
 1:40.16 Ordway Persyn
 1:54.29 Kenneth Svendson
 2:09.09 h2f
 2:38.02 PurpleBanana
 2:51.33 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 2:54.29 ichcubegern
 3:21.61 bacyril
 3:44.89 Ordway Persyn
 4:18.85 Kenneth Svendson
 5:43.07 h2f
 6:33.91 PurpleBanana
*Skewb*(10)

 4.12 Cale S
 5.40 Wilhelm
 8.62 Tx789
 9.55 bacyril
 12.07 jaysammey777
 12.51 ichcubegern
 13.98 Ordway Persyn
 14.15 giorgi
 15.85 pyr14
 23.49 h2f
*Clock*(5)

 9.95 Perff
 13.36 pyr14
 14.06 giorgi
 19.16 Kenneth Svendson
 21.91 h2f
*Pyraminx*(12)

 5.96 bacyril
 5.96 Cale S
 6.25 pyr14
 6.63 giorgi
 6.93 ichcubegern
 7.57 Tx789
 7.59 Wilhelm
 10.32 jaysammey777
 10.49 Kenneth Svendson
 11.53 Schmidt
 12.54 Ordway Persyn
 18.04 PurpleBanana
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:22.16 JianhanC
 1:38.09 bacyril
 2:09.00 Dene
 3:17.70 pyr14
 3:53.09 Ordway Persyn
 DNF Cale S
 DNF jaysammey777
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(5)

 25.00 Cale S
 25.51 Wilhelm
 25.56 rollerking321
 51.58 Tx789
 57.25 bacyril
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(4)

29 okayama
33 h2f
35 mDiPalma
36 AustinReed

*Contest results*

181 bacyril
168 Cale S
137 ichcubegern
130 AustinReed
113 MatsBergsten
113 Wilhelm
111 asiahyoo1997
109 h2f
102 jaysammey777
101 Ordway Persyn
98 Dene
98 Kenneth Svendson
86 giorgi
76 Tx789
72 CyanSandwich
71 pyr14
71 rollerking321
53 Sessinator
34 ickathu
32 LostGent
30 Schmidt
30 Iggy
29 mycube
28 PurpleBanana
26 typeman5
23 Coolster01
21 Perff
14 okayama
14 1davey29
13 MarcelP
13 Bubbagrub
12 JianhanC
12 mDiPalma
10 cubefanatic


----------

